# Carpet Racing League 2004/2005



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

At this point, the Carpet Racing League will live for another season. I may need some help with it this season, so if there are a few folks interested in getting involved and making/enforcing decisions, please contact me. 

Since last year's attendance was down from the previous two years, changes are necessary. We went from a series that averaged 100 racers at each monthly race down to 50. I can't pinpoint one strong reason for the drop in attendance, but maybe it was a little bit of a number of things? No need to re-hash last year, but if you can think of something that really bothered you about the CRL, please feel free to drop me an e-mail.

Here are the details for 2004/2005 as they stand today. A few items left to work out. Would like some opinions on the open issues.

Tracks: Larry's in Sterling Heights, MI, Josh Cyrul's track in Toledo, OH and The Hobby Hub in Lansing, MI. All three tracks are putting in new carpet to start the season. All three are top-notch tracks... really the best in the area. Plus, hopefully the close proximity of these three tracks will encourage racers to travel. Each track will host 2 races.

Points: Same as last year, straight 100, 99, 98, etc. with an extra point for TQ. Best 4 of 5 races... provides one drop of your lowest score. The 6th race of the year will be a fun run with prizes, a body paint competition for use with a 10 driver invitational format, plus awarding of the season points trophies.

Entry fees: $20 per class

Race day awards: Trophies or prizes? Looking for your feedback. I think the experienced racers like prizes and the beginners like trophies?

Current classes: 1/12th stock, 1/12th Mod, 1/10th Touring Stock, 1/10th Touring 19 turn and 1/10th Touring Mod. What other classes have a real chance of pulling a good showing of like 8 to 15 racers? F1? Brushless? 1/18th? 1/10th pan car? Legends? Looking for your feedback.

Race dates: We will race on Saturday's this year. Lansing and Larry's both race on Sunday's and we want to avoid pulling away their weekly racers to the CRL. Plus, Larry's does some great weekly series during the year that many racers told me they would like to run, along with the CRL. I would like to start the CRL the last Saturday in October. What races dates do you know of that we should work around to avoid conflicts with regional or national level events? Holloween Classic? U.S. Indoor Champs? Asphault Worlds? What else?

Since I only race remotes in the winter, I am really looking forward to the first CRL. It's always been a fun series and I think the format changes will help. Again, feel free to e-mail or call me if you have additional suggestions that you don't want to post here.

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

Keith, does this mean that the Ft.Wayne track is not involved? How about Ultra in Hamilton, OH?


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

David - I put quite a bit of thought into how to award the races this year. We always have really strong attendance in Lansing, Detroit and Toledo. The majority of the racers in the CRL call one of these three tracks home. Last season, many of the core CRL racers didn't travel past a 1.5 or 2 hour drive. I just felt that it needed to be narrowed up for this season in an effort to get attendance back up to near 100. I think another season of attendance of 50 or less will be it for me. Some tracks pull bigger club races. If all races are low turn outs, that's when I'll know that the CRL concept is dead and gone.

I know that some won't be pleased with that decision, but I feel that changes were necessary to reignite the series. I feel for those clubs, but maybe someone will start another series for Indiana and Ohio. Then we could have a season end shootout for big trophies and bragging rights.


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

What time do your races start?When do you think you will have some dates?Do you guys have a Novice class?As my buddy just got his car and has yet to race it.He plans on coming with me.


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

yes it will not make some of us happy you got that....

have fun this year see you at Cleveland 

Tracey


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

I am cool with that, Keith. I just got back from Ultra and they aren't good enough for this series. Those 3 look great.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

No novice class, but the series still attracts beginners. We usually get a big enough crowd that people end up racing with others at or near their skill level anyway. I personally think that novice classes are the responsibility of local club racing. A series like the CRL provides a good chance to up the competition a little bit, but still race against others close to your level. You'll learn a ton from the racers in the CRL. Plus, where else can you go to watch the A-main level drivers race, being separated by only 5 or 6 seconds? You could drive to Cleveland to see this level of competition or you could see in closer to your home at the CRL.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

tafog said:


> yes it will not make some of us happy you got that....
> 
> have fun this year see you at Cleveland
> 
> Tracey


Tracy - instead of trophies or prizes this year, should we award gas vouchers for you distance drivers? I'm not sure the series can afford to fill up Lee's van - plus with his lead foot and jack rabbit starts eating up 10 miles to the gallon.


----------



## novak1 (Oct 5, 2003)

David 
Did Ultra turn the lights out on you again? I hope they at least waited until you were done driving. 

Tom


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

no need for gas vouchers here...

Racing in Fort Wayne is top notch... we got new carpet last year remember.

Tracey


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

Tom, how did you guess. I was two steps off the stand and the lights over the pits went out. They kept the lights over the cash register on. I had to pack in the dark. Then they complained that I didn't pack fast enough. Go figure?


----------



## A.Hartzell (Jun 12, 2003)

David--I tried to catch up with you at the gas nats. but I was only there on Thu. and you looked busy. I'll be seeing you on the carpet soon. I am hoping to have more time to travel to different tracks to test for Cleveland. It will be on a weekday though. Let me know where you will be running.


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

Hi Adam. My plan is to run Hallo Hobbies on Saturday and NORCAR on Sunday. Still searching for the best weekday location. Any ideas within reason?


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

David, 
Not to hijack Hammy's thread, but you could come up to FTW and a few of us would run 12th with you on Tuesday nights. The F1 thing will be twice a month, maybe you could schedule the off weeks to run here with us, if we aren't too slow? I know at least Scott and myself would run 12th stock or mod with you.

-Sean


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

davidl said:


> I am cool with that, Keith. I just got back from Ultra and they aren't good enough for this series. Those 3 look great.


OUCH!!! It's true though!!


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

Great News Keith ,

You know I'll be attending , I my even run two class's, 1/12th and 19t touring .

Bob


----------



## A.Hartzell (Jun 12, 2003)

Sadly I will be working every Sat. until Dec.  so I can't attend


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

What classes are most folks going to run?

I am not sure if I am going to run much TC if folks would be interesting in racing mod 1/12th in addition to stock 1/12th.

-Rich


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

1/12th stock for me. Won't have time to practice enough for 1/12th mod.


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

Keith, I guess you are saying that we will run the entire show in one day, Saturday? That is pretty ambicious. Do you have a schedule so I can plan my winter?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Who says I will have time, either. 

-Rich




Motor City Hamilton said:


> 1/12th stock for me. Won't have time to practice enough for 1/12th mod.


----------



## Dave Walton (Jul 10, 2003)

I am looking at buying a new 1/12 scale. Any suggestions on what I should get. Thanks Dave.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I've been super happy with the Rev.3 (there is a Rev.4 but I haven't tried it yet). However, AE has their new L4 out and there is Josh Cyrul's CEFX 1/12th.

Go with what you can get parts and help at the track with for setup.

-Rich


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Mod TC and Mod 1/12th sounds good to me....


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

David L Call me I lost your number. I am ready to start racing with Ron f, Lee and the gang...

Steve Dunn


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

I'll run mod 12th if somebody shows me what to do with one? lol


----------



## A.Hartzell (Jun 12, 2003)

MCH--I need to talk to you but I lost your number. Send it to [email protected]


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Hmmmm.... I guess I need to set some dates here soon. The Worlds is gonna steal two weekends for a few Michigan racers in October. Which ones again? Cleveland is 11/25-28. Snowbirds is?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Snowbirds: February 7th-13th, 2005


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

I this too close together? Plus, I think the Worlds will be in the way, so we may not be able to start in October.

10/8 and 9 Halloween Classic
10/16 
10/23 
10/30 Carpet Racing League (Saturday, Detroit)
11/6 
11/13 Carpet Racing League (Saturday, Lansing)
11/20 
11/25, 26, 27 & 28 Cleveland U.S. Indoor Champs
12/4?
12/11 Carpet Racing League (Saturday, Toledo)
12/18 
12/25 Christmas
1/1
1/8 Carpet Racing League (Saturday, Lansing)
1/15
1/22
1/29Carpet Racing League (Saturday, Toledo)
2/5
2/7-13th Snowbirds
2/19
2/26
3/5 Carpet Racing League fun run (Saturday, Detroit)
3/12
3/19
3/26
4/2
4/9


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Maybe this looks better? Well, until ROAR and US Triple Crown finally set their dates and throw the whole thing off. What do you think - start the CRL 11/13?

10/8 and 9 Halloween Classic
10/16 
10/23 
10/24-30 Electric Worlds 1/12th & 1/10th Touring 
11/6 
11/13 Carpet Racing League #1 (Saturday, Lansing)
11/20 
11/25, 26, 27 & 28 Cleveland U.S. Indoor Champs
12/4
12/11 Carpet Racing League #2 (Saturday, Toledo)
12/18 
12/25 Christmas
1/1
1/8 Carpet Racing League #3 (Saturday, Detroit)
1/15
1/22
1/29Carpet Racing League #4 (Saturday, Lansing)
2/5
2/7-13th Snowbirds
2/19
2/26 Carpet Racing League #5 (Saturday, Toledo)
3/5 
3/12
3/19 Carpet Racing League fun run (Saturday, Detroit)
3/26


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Novak Touring Car Race at Trackside in WI is jan. 5th-9th.


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

I like it. What is US Triple Crown?


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

davidl said:


> I like it. What is US Triple Crown?


Mr. Lee,

I think many of people have been askign that same question. Also do you have any info on the new track in Cincy that won't turn the lights off on you?

Brian


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

Yes, I do. It is just off the first exit east of I-75 on I-275. I would give the name of the road, but I can't spell it. I know that spelling doesn't stop a lot of people, but I won't go there. It does start with an M, however. There is a building on the north side of I-275 called the Micro Center. The hobby shop and track are in the front of that. I stopped by there last Tuesday and found it to be a very nice carpet with an interesting way to assemble the barriers. I think he said that the surface is 85 by 48. At least those dimensions are very close. I like what I see in there. They might be openning this weekend for retail business as they were stocking shelves and peg boards on the wall. The AMB scoring system is on order and the owner thinks he will be racing in two weeks. I am very impressed.


----------



## SPRagan (Apr 30, 2004)

Splln has nverr benn mi strung siut. Schedule looks good. What is the fun run in Detroit???


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

We race 5 events, count the best 4 of 5 for points. The 6th event is a fun run, not for points, where we pass out the season points trophies and prizes from manufacturers. We try to do something cool at the fun run. One year we had semi truck bodies painted and had a 10 racer invitational with 19 turns and touring cars. The top 10 in points were invited to participate. We considered having one run using your motor from your comm lathe. That seemed like a good idea until we found out that Walter Henderson had a 10 turn in his comm lathe and someone else had a mabuchi.

Ideas for this years fun run???

James Reilly suggested a "bling, bling" competition. Ten low riders, slammed trucks or escalades for the top 10 invitational. Host a best paint/concourse competition, then race 'em with 19 turns.

Maybe we could do the same with 1/12th scale this year? I've seen NASTRUCKS for 1/12th scale. Anybody make a low rider or an escalade 1/12th?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

The low riders for TC would be pretty darn funny. I am pretty sure Parma makes low rider bodies?

I dunno about bashing around in 1/12th scale. 

-Rich


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

http://www.pro-lineracing.com/protoform.html

http://www.pro-lineracing.com/protoform.html


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Hmmmm.... Does anyone make a 1/10th scale mini body?


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Hmmmm.... Does anyone make a 1/10th scale mini body?


Yes and no. One that would fit TCs no but the Tamiya mini is 1/10th.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Gotta race the Hummers!


----------



## reilly (Feb 17, 2004)

I'm down with the caddy 
ps. one color still doesn't count :devil: 

James


----------



## A.Hartzell (Jun 12, 2003)

Hummer with chrome rims and the hardest foam tires we can find. And no traction compound.


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

How about a lighted car race in the dark?

I like the hummers and chrome rims too.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Dennis - Let's put light sticks around the track to mark the corners and add headlights/tail lights to the Hummers and Escalades. Corner marshalls have to wear reflective tape on their shoes. Throw in a strobe light? :devil: That sounds like a cool fun run!


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Dennis - Let's put light sticks around the track to mark the corners and add headlights/tail lights to the Hummers and Escalades. Corner marshalls have to wear reflective tape on their shoes. Throw in a strobe light? :devil: That sounds like a cool fun run!


Sounds like a night at the Kodiak.


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Sounds like a good time.


----------



## Gixer J (Oct 1, 2003)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Dennis - Let's put light sticks around the track to mark the corners and add headlights/tail lights to the Hummers and Escalades. Corner marshalls have to wear reflective tape on their shoes. Throw in a strobe light? :devil: That sounds like a cool fun run!



Wow, disco style racing!!! Sounds like a hell of a good time.

Keith, you gonna be the center of attention for this event too?? :tongue::wave:


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

I could be talked into getting out some 70's clothes and platform shoes.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

How is that any different from how you normally dress?


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Rich Chang said:


> How is that any different from how you normally dress?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Hee hee hee!


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Gixer J said:


> Wow, disco style racing!!! Sounds like a hell of a good time.
> Keith, you gonna be the center of attention for this event too?? :tongue::wave:


This sounds too much like Showgirls; strobe lights, reflective strips, disco music... If I can remember right, Keith was the whole show on stage, besides Gixer's wife... boy did we throw dollars that night! :tongue: 

-Sean


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Hey... not talk of that anymore. We need to clean things up for the families that want to run CRL. Besides... I'm married now.


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

I would suggest that qualifying be based on the lowest body height with a 1 lap bonus for running rubber tires and Proline spinners.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Fred B said:


> I would suggest that qualifying be based on the lowest body height with a 1 lap bonus for running rubber tires and Proline spinners.


Add in bonus for neon and a kickin sound system...


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm way over in Pittsburgh, but I'll at least be trying to get to the 2 races in Toledo. I'll have to go with a 'wait and see' approach to the races in Lansing and Detroit. 

I raced for years in the Florida State On-Road Series (1986-1997) and I've always enjoyed it. Looking forward to racing in 19-turn sedan.

I'll do my best to bring along a couple more racers as well.

(P.S. As a Steelers season-ticket holder, I applaud your Saturday race-day decision during the season!) :thumbsup:


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Cool! Bring the Hummer! :-D

Steelers. Pah! LOL!

-Rich


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

Keith ,

Do we have confirmed dates for the CRL series , whos up for resurrecting the 19t touring class ?

Bob :dude:


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

I'm up for 19t touring as long as we can run 8 singles!!


----------



## DerekManchester (Mar 31, 2002)

pimpedaccord said:


> I'm up for 19t touring as long as we can run 8 singles!!


No wonder those Ohio guys are so fast......they can't count!


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

I will get everything in order next week. My last big car race is this weekend at Waterford. I'm leaving some free passes at Larry's later today if anyone is interested in watching on Sat or Sun. 

The first CRL should be on Nov. 16th in Lansing. The dates that I posted earlier should be about right. Just need to confirm where a couple of big races are. I will need some help with the series this year. A number of races have stepped up. I may not be able to attend all of them this season. I will get everything set up to make things easier on any volunteers.

19 turn touring. I really wish that class would be bigger than stock. I think it is so much more fun. Plus, will run a brushless class if we can get 5 who want to do it.


----------



## SPRagan (Apr 30, 2004)

Nov. 16 is a Tuesday. Do you mean Oct 16 or Nov 13? If memory serves you are tied up in October and are going to wait until Nov and an earlier post listed Nov 13 as the start date.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Keith obviously has too much on his mind... It would be Nov 16th. Does the Hobby Hub even have a track set up yet?


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Sorry. First race should be Saturday, November 13th in Lansing. I have heard that Lansing is not open yet, but I don't forsee a problem with them opening before November. I'll double check with Nick anyway. 

Race two should be Saturday, December 11th or 18th in Toledo. I need confirm with Josh on which date is best for the track.


----------



## SPRagan (Apr 30, 2004)

Imo Dec 11 will get a much better turn out as some, including myself, will be attending family Christmas functions on that day.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

SPRagan said:


> Imo Dec 11 will get a much better turn out as some, including myself, will be attending family Christmas functions on that day.


You mean that some will be attending family stuff on 11/18? Right... I forgot that Christmas got moved back a week this year. :jest: <- - - - said with big goofy grin.

Joking aside. I hear ya. I think I like the 11th better too. It depends on Josh's schedule. I don't think the USTC put a race in December, so the date should be clear.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

The USTC still exists?

-Rich


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Didn't you get your points trophy from 2003... or 2002?


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Didn't you get your points trophy from 2003... or 2002?


No & No


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Didn't you get your points trophy from 2003... or 2002?


um, the points were never even released... They just took the money and ran!


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

If I didn't have a hundred other things going on, I would think about turning the Carpet Racing League into something as big as the USTC was. For now, CRL needs to be a big local series. 

Hey... anyone around here doing the brushless thing? I hear about some Grand Rapids racers making a go at it. Anyone messing with it over here?


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> If I didn't have a hundred other things going on, I would think about turning the Carpet Racing League into something as big as the USTC was. For now, CRL needs to be a big local series.
> 
> Hey... anyone around here doing the brushless thing? I hear about some Grand Rapids racers making a go at it. Anyone messing with it over here?


Sounds like you should get to working on making some crew members and race directors.


----------



## SPRagan (Apr 30, 2004)

Well, for the CRL to grow a good base of reputable tracks needs to be established. We have Detroit, Lansing and Toledo already on board. Cleveland has a strong base. Grand Rapids looks good as well. Right now the schedule is set up for once a month on Saturday. Personally I support Saturday as it does not interfere with local racing plus wife doesn't bitch at me wanting to racing when she wants to go to church on Sunday. Not that I plan my life around racing........

Going to twice a month may be a stretch. Beginning of October is the tail end of nitro so one race is about all we are going to get. November and December are good for once a month as there are holidays + Cleveland. January is good for two, February is good for one maybe two depending on the effect of the Winternats and Snowbirds, March is good for one as Nats take place here (at least this year). April is good for one; any more is asking a lot as that is when nitro is starting to fire up. Range is from seven to ten races. Comments??


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

From my experience in the Florida State On-Road Series, anything more than 7 races gets to be too much. They spread their series out over the 10 months, and the CRL would be trying to do it in less than 6. 

Rather than trying to do it once/twice a month, make it so there's a minimum of 3 weeks between races. In some months, you could race on the first and last Saturdays.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Six events, spread out about every 3 or 4 weeks is plenty for me. I would never see my wife if we added more races. She's ultra cool about the summer full-sized racing, but the toy car gig??? 10 races??? Plus, I need to rebuild the full-sized stuff over the winter. Six is fine with me.


----------



## Aaron Bomia (Feb 14, 2002)

Why don't you have a pit crew do your dirty work? I thought you were a big shot marketing guru, and you made BIG BUCKS.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

SPRagan said:


> Well, for the CRL to grow a good base of reputable tracks needs to be established. We have Detroit, Lansing and Toledo already on board. Cleveland has a strong base. Grand Rapids looks good as well. Right now the schedule is set up for once a month on Saturday. Personally I support Saturday as it does not interfere with local racing plus wife doesn't bitch at me wanting to racing when she wants to go to church on Sunday. Not that I plan my life around racing........
> 
> Going to twice a month may be a stretch. Beginning of October is the tail end of nitro so one race is about all we are going to get. November and December are good for once a month as there are holidays + Cleveland. January is good for two, February is good for one maybe two depending on the effect of the Winternats and Snowbirds, March is good for one as Nats take place here (at least this year). April is good for one; any more is asking a lot as that is when nitro is starting to fire up. Range is from seven to ten races. Comments??


What you just described is what lead to the down fall of the USTC (United States Triple Crown). It started as 3 BIG races and then went to 5 races and now no one cares about it anymore. The hole point of the Triple Crown was to have 3 BIG races that all count. Then it would mean something for the manufactures to be involved and for all that participated.

Plus the CRL is like the FL State Series in that it is regional based so you don't have to worry about what other tracks do for the most part.


----------



## SPRagan (Apr 30, 2004)

I agree that keeping it small and local is a lot easier. With the schedule the way it is I can attend all of them and not have to stay in a hotel. Last year there were races further out (Ft. Wayne, etc) that were pushing it as far as doing it all in one day. Mark Rodney & I did the TDM race in Cleveland in one day and we were cooked when we got home.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Aaron Bomia said:


> Why don't you have a pit crew do your dirty work? I thought you were a big shot marketing guru, and you made BIG BUCKS.


Right!  Things are just a little more expensive in 1/2 scale racing. Set of tires $600. Motor rebuild $700. Diff $900. Paint $120. New lexan body because I drove over my head and hit a Neon... no... wait... not lexan. Uh... hammer to bang out the dent from the slow Neon that I ran into $15. :roll:


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Right!  Things are just a little more expensive in 1/2 scale racing. Set of tires $600. Motor rebuild $700. Diff $900. Paint $120. New lexan body because I drove over my head and hit a Neon... no... wait... not lexan. Uh... hammer to bang out the dent from the slow Neon that I ran into $15. :roll:


Now Keith, you don't need to buy a new diff every year. Last time I saw a case of Krylon was 43.99. Just make sure you have enough 30 wt. for the shocks. Or maybe you should get some Losi LST ones they might fit.


----------



## Aaron Bomia (Feb 14, 2002)

You forgot the part about "Watching a totem pole try and get into a matchbox car -- priceless!" 



Motor City Hamilton said:


> Right!  Things are just a little more expensive in 1/2 scale racing. Set of tires $600. Motor rebuild $700. Diff $900. Paint $120. New lexan body because I drove over my head and hit a Neon... no... wait... not lexan. Uh... hammer to bang out the dent from the slow Neon that I ran into $15. :roll:


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Aaron - do they make helmets big enough to fit that inflated noggin of your? It's on in 1/12th scale this year. Don't even think of playing in my turf.


----------



## Mac The Knife (Jul 23, 2002)

You must not have seen how Aaron took care of Twigg's 12th scale last year,,,,, Although, Nick does seem to drive alot better in 12th scale with a broken chassis and T-bar.


----------



## Aaron Bomia (Feb 14, 2002)

Your turf? Hahaha. I think it's funny that you race maybe 6 times in the winter and somehow it's your turf. 





Motor City Hamilton said:


> Aaron - do they make helmets big enough to fit that inflated noggin of your? It's on in 1/12th scale this year. Don't even think of playing in my turf.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Aaron, besides, where did Mr. FloppieEars finish in the 1/12th points last year anyways?


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

So what race is going to try and recreate (you can't out do) the night be before the CRL Fort Wayne race????


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Aaron Bomia said:


> Your turf? Hahaha. I think it's funny that you race maybe 6 times in the winter and somehow it's your turf.


Aaron - I can run only 6 times a year and still put you to shame in 1/12th scale.


----------



## Aaron Bomia (Feb 14, 2002)

I accept your challenge Mr. Droopy Ears...and may the best man win...oh, but that means you're out of the race already....you sissy!



Motor City Hamilton said:


> Aaron - I can run only 6 times a year and still put you to shame in 1/12th scale.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

I'm sure Rich, Ron, Lee and myself will have a great time watching you guys in the B, and listening to you guys while we race the A andyou marshal, just watch out for the BeanPole, he'll step on your car while he's marshaling


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Aaron Bomia said:


> I accept your challenge Mr. Droopy Ears...and may the best man win...oh, but that means you're out of the race already....you sissy!


Keep practicing Aaron. You are going to need it. Hey... is your necksize bigger than your head size yet? Joe Weider Jr.?


----------



## A.Hartzell (Jun 12, 2003)

After the last Ft. Wayne race shouldn't we call hin droopy drawers.


----------



## Aaron Bomia (Feb 14, 2002)

Toolbox - What makes you think you'll be in the A-main in anything this year?

Toolbox Sidekick (aka MCH) - The muscle bellies in my arms are longer and bigger than your entire body. Next time I see you I'll show you how I can twist your pathetic frame into a pretzel.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Keith, RUN, Aaron's getting mad, and you don't want him to mad, he turns all green and starts grunting... at least that's what Walter told me...  




Aaron Bomia said:


> Toolbox - What makes you think you'll be in the A-main in anything this year?
> 
> Toolbox Sidekick (aka MCH) - The muscle bellies in my arms are longer and bigger than your entire body. Next time I see you I'll show you how I can twist your pathetic frame into a pretzel.


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

Greg, good luck on your trip to Florida.


----------



## Gixer J (Oct 1, 2003)

HA HA HA!!! Sweet thread.. Some things just never change..  

Keith, I'm sure Aaron will put a royal hurting on you in 1/12 scale.. Besides after your in the pretzel position I'm sure your driving skillz will be Gumby style.. :tongue:


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

davidl said:


> Greg, good luck on your trip to Florida.


Thank you David!


----------



## Aaron Bomia (Feb 14, 2002)

Gixer - Are you going to make it out to any on-road races? CRL? Champs?



Gixer J said:


> HA HA HA!!! Sweet thread.. Some things just never change..
> Keith, I'm sure Aaron will put a royal hurting on you in 1/12 scale.. Besides after your in the pretzel position I'm sure your driving skillz will be Gumby style.. :tongue:


----------



## Gixer J (Oct 1, 2003)

I'd really like to, but I'm kind of enjoying my break from RC racing.. After all of the off-road racing this summer its nice to relax.. Also I don't have any On-road gear at the moment..

I'll come watch this season....  Watching you and MCH duke it out would be more exciting than racing.

Actually might pick up a TC4 soon.. I still gotta buy batteries, motors, blah, blah, blah.. Aaron, I thought we were doing off-road this winter with Mr. Horne?? :wave:


----------



## Aaron Bomia (Feb 14, 2002)

There's several people I know who are taking a break, and I'll probably do the same early next year. I would like to race the big CRCRC race after Cleveland though.



Gixer J said:


> I'd really like to, but I'm kind of enjoying my break from RC racing.. After all of the off-road racing this summer its nice to relax.. Also I don't have any On-road gear at the moment..I'll come watch this season....  Watching you and MCH duke it out would be more exciting than racing.Actually might pick up a TC4 soon.. I still gotta buy batteries, motors, blah, blah, blah.. Aaron, I thought we were doing off-road this winter with Mr. Horne?? :wave:


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

Keith, does your 1/1 scale have rain tires?


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

davidl said:


> Keith, does your 1/1 scale have rain tires?


David,

Actually it really is 1/2 scale.

And there is less practice at Worlds then at a Larry's club race


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Brian - I've emailed you multiple times and Greg PM'd me but never answered my reply to him. What am I supposed to do with these 3 personal transponders I bought for you guys? It's been 4 weeks.


----------



## Mac The Knife (Jul 23, 2002)

Rich Chang said:


> Brian - I've emailed you multiple times and Greg PM'd me but never answered my reply to him. What am I supposed to do with these 3 personal transponders I bought for you guys? It's been 4 weeks.


 Rich,,, I'll take one off your hands,, If so, we can use Ntwigg as the middle man.

Steve


----------



## NTwigs (Sep 29, 2001)

"middle man" I don't like the sound of that


----------



## nitrorod (Oct 23, 2001)

If you need some one to get rid of them to I need one also.

Jerrod


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Rich, I asked you back on the 9th when you were going to be at Larry's so I could pick them up.... I'm in FL right now, I'll e-mail you when I get back...

Greg


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

That's fine. However, I had said in my PM that I wouldn't be back for a while and asked if you wanted me to mail them to you. I never received a reply to that.


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

NTwigs said:


> "middle man" I don't like the sound of that


Nick, You should be used to the whole middle man thing. Give and take, give and take.

Well, at least you have the "takin' it" part down with your wife/room mate.


----------



## SPRagan (Apr 30, 2004)

MCH, what is the plan if the Hobby Hub does not get their facility "situation" (read: complete landlord $#@#$%) straightened out??


----------



## NTwigs (Sep 29, 2001)

We will have location secured in plenty of time for the CRL race.


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

but what if?????


----------



## Mac The Knife (Jul 23, 2002)

Then we will all go to Litchfield.


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

Mac, I just don't get it...:hat:


----------



## Mac The Knife (Jul 23, 2002)

Yeah, its a stretch,, onroad, offroad,shady landlords, Crl, Mars,,,,,,,,,,,, No ugly biker chicks though.


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Hey MCH, Lee Harpe is officially a married man as of last saturday!! :dude:


----------



## WimpieVnAswegen (Oct 29, 2004)

i am looking foreward to this series.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

I try not to be overly serious in here, but I need to be for a moment. How badly do you guys want the Carpet Racing League to happen this year? From the racers, are you excited about the CRL and how fun it has been?

I only ask because I am under a serious time crunch right now. Sorry to get personal, but my wife had surgery last Monday and she will be in recovery for about another 3 weeks. This is also our busiest time at work, so I come in early to be able to leave on time to get home to assist the wife with her recovery. If the CRL is going to happen this year, I need help. I have had offers to help from Greg, James R., Bob R. and probably a few others that I just can't think of right now. What I need is for one or two people to step up and take over to get things started this season. I can squeese in time to make the first flyer, but I need help with the first race. 

To Do:
Someone needs to work with Nick to make sure we have a place to race. Flyers need to go out this week. Need to get the flyers to the racers to take copies back to their home clubs. Nick needs to have a definate location by today or tomorrow or that race must be moved. Larry's could probably step up and do it. In fact, that may be my recommendation - just swap a Detroit and Lansing date. A couple of people will have to be the CRL officials at the first race. Work out the cash/prizes split with the track. Handle the prize tickets and give away. Approve all the classes for the year (enough racers for brushless? 1/12th Mod?, 1/18th, etc.). Provide the track with the tech inspection rules and be the tie breaker/enforcer if a racer is not satisfied with tech's decisions. Get the final results back to me (or Greg A.) for points calculation. 

None of this is really that difficult to do, but takes a little time. The biggest challenge is working out issues that come up (like bad landlords). If you are willing to step up and be part of running things, please either respond here or e-mail me at [email protected] or call me at 810-610-6050 cell. 

Thanks,
Keith Hamilton


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Rich, E-mail me at [email protected]...

MCH, I'll call you tonight....


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

Keith, sorry to hear about your problems and I understand they are much more important than racing toy cars. I agree with your option for the first race and support that move if necessary. Too bad that Nick has got some of these issues and wonder if moving to Ft. Wayne in place of the Lansing event would be a good option as well. I like the idea of this series and hope that it stays together and eventually grows into a stronger function. I know that it takes time and interest, so I am willing to devote some time to this for you. I don't know what I could do, based on the distance away from the action that I live. If you have an idea, please let me know. 

David
[email protected]
317-859-0596


----------



## racermac71 (Nov 1, 2004)

*harpe got married ?*

Hey Ron, Who's The Lucky Guy ?


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

I just spoke with Nick at Hobby Hub and they will be ready for a Saturday, November 13th Carpet Racing League race. I cannot be at the November or December race, so we need three racers to help coordinate some things. Nick mentioned one Lansing person. Greg Anthony may be able to be the Detroit person. Maybe a Toledo representative? 


I'll make a flyer tonight and send it to Nick and Greg. I'll also pass along the rules, points and track expectation to Nick and Greg. Looks like you may have a 2004/05 CRL.


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

racermac71 said:


> Hey Ron, Who's The Lucky Guy ?



Brad Mergy broke up with him so he decided to go back to women!!


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

How can we have a CRL race without Hammie? We won't have anyone to make fun of. Oh, I forgot toolbox will be there!! :roll:


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

fergie said:


> How can we have a CRL race without Hammie? We won't have anyone to make fun of. Oh, I forgot toolbox will be there!! :roll:


I was about to be upset about that comment, but then I read the toolbox part and almost fell off my chair laughing. :lol: 

I was planning to bring dodge balls to the races. I need to get even with that little squirt mini Ferguson. Nine year olds should not be that fast!


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Kieth, he's ten yrs. old now and even faster!!


----------



## NTwigs (Sep 29, 2001)

Hey guys, here's the flyer for the CRL race in Lansing.


----------



## racermac71 (Nov 1, 2004)

*harpe*

my mistake ron, i just figured harpe and zimmerman made it legal was all. you know its a morally thing lol


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

fergie said:


> Kieth, he's ten yrs. old now and even faster!!


 Don't tell me that kid is still playing with toy cars ........... :dude:


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

Good to see things are moving along. I'll be seeing everyone in Toledo!


----------



## NTwigs (Sep 29, 2001)

everybody come to the lansing crl


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I'll be there!  (Well, I'll be there as long as my new, snazzy bags arrive by then. Otherwise, I'm not racing until they arrive! LOL!)

So, what cars will we be seeing there? The new Losi? The new TC4?

-Rich


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Hmmm... I was cleaning up that junk pile in the corner of my basement and I found some R.C car stuff. It's probably all really outdated by now. Probably really, really outdated since I bought it used in the first place. I think it was put there back in March of 2004. If I really wanted to take the time to dust it off, I'd probably find a nice 12L3 that could easily be updated to a 12L4. Maybe if I find time this Friday, I'll shovel a few loads into the bed of my pickup and take it up to Larrys for the evening. I should be able to sort out enough parts to put together at least one working 1/12th scale. Maybe I'll even take the good batteries back out of the power drill and see if they have any life in them? They'll probably have at least enough to beat Aaron, so that should be fun enough. 

Man, I want to race this season. Hopefully soon.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Well, looks like no one is interested in the CRL anymore. It is pretty poor form that the folks that told Keith they would be at the track to help run the CRL races while he was taking care of his wife either (1) didn't show up, or (2) showed up and then promptly left w/o a peep as to why they were leaving.

If they were leaving because they thought the turnout was going to be poor and/or the place being a bit chilly, then here is some info:

A) the lack of entrants - the low turnout is unfortunate but ya know, you gotta show up and stay to have a turn-out. 10 people left before sign-up even began. If people had stuck around we could have had at least 2 heats of 1/12th and 2 heats of TC. Moreover, if you want more people to show up, we all need to do our part to go to the track and bring others with us. Don't show up, leave to go race elsewhere, and then promptly call everyone else and tell them to go elsewhere.

B) the cold - the building heater was having issues. However, Terry Rott showed up with an industrial space heater that warmed the room up. If folks had stuck it out, they would have experienced this.

Anyways, because of this, another track has closed and the CRL has been cancelled by Keith.

I think it is also poor form that there was all this concern about the track being open in time for the CRL. Well, the track was open in time. Where were the folks who were all concerned and up in arms?

Thanks for getting the track together, Nick and Hobby Hub. Thanks also to Rich Terwilliger, Walt, Jodi, and Fred for working on the track. Also, thanks to Keith for organizing the CRL.

-Rich


----------



## CRL sandbagger (Nov 18, 2002)

*Crl*

Do you know how hard it is to get a Super Hero's name changed these days?


----------



## rowle1jt (Sep 25, 2001)

Wow that sucks about the crl.... 

Hope your wife recovers quickly MCH. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

That sucks. I was going to use the Lansing race as my drop race. I was planning on showing up, but something came up at work and I couldn't make it. That is my problem with Saturdays this year. Oh well, we can't get pissed off about what people do and not do, we can just have fun and race wherever and whenever we can. I haven't even raced at Larry's yet this year due to my hectic schedule. It looks like I will be going to Cleveland after not driving the car for almost a month.

Keith, if you need help, I will do what I can.

Tim


----------



## SPRagan (Apr 30, 2004)

All endeavors have one thing in common: people. Without people there is nothing. With people you have opportunity. What is sad is that some of those that showed up left and left those that stayed with nothing. I am married and have a 14-month-old so my opportunities to race are not that frequent and getting to a race involves not a few logistical and/or marital nightmares. So when I showed up on Saturday I was committed to race. Suffice to say I am not happy.......


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Getting mad about what someone decides to do that you have no control over isn't the way to go. It sounds like you have a lot of wonderful things going on in your life right now and a few people leaving the race shouldn't put a dark cloud over it. I know of 5 people that left. If it was me, I would have left also because my ride was leaving. Some went to Toledo and had a great day with an abundance of people coming to race. From what I was told, there wouldn't have been a lot of people there anyways.

Last year I went to all but the Toledo race because I was sick. I travelled to Ft. Wayne when others didn't show up from our area. I went to the Homer race that had only a handful of racers show up. I don't remember anyone pointing out the locals that didn't even care to show up to support the series at those locations. 

It still sucks that there isn't a series for us to run this year, I just will not let it bother me and my life will continue to be as hectic as always.

It has been a great time racing with all of you in this series, maybe one year it will pick back up.

Tim


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

I think the biggest problem is the people that said they would help with the crl ( do to what Keith is dealing with) didn't bother to stick around at all!!
To me I think that is in very bad taste.

Walter


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

walterhenderson said:


> I think the biggest problem is the people that said they would help with the crl ( do to what Keith is dealing with) didn't bother to stick around at all!!
> To me I think that is in very bad taste.
> 
> Walter


 I never volunteered ,..... a cold , green track , and 20 people , not my idea of a Champs warm up . Sorry if you guys were offended , if a tracks survival depends on its first race , well something is wrong . my .02$

hope to see you all in Cleveland
Bob


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

I am not usually one to post a "can't we all just get along" kind of post. In fact, I'm probably usually one who is right in the middle of it all. I just want to publicly put my thoughts out there and let things fall where they may. 

I really don't have any hard feelings toward anyone. I am truely going to miss the CRL. Lot's of factors have contributed to this: my lack of availability, noone really stepping up to take over and be fully in charge, the first race didn't get promoted all that well by anyone, the track wasn't ready until last minute, the building heater had issues, one helper didn't show up, another one left early, racer attendance has been declining since January of last year, racers from two tracks are upset that they don't have a race so they won't show, Larry's is hosting weekly points series races and offering huge prizes... etc... etc... etc...

The death or hiatis of the CRL is not really any one person's fault, so let's try not to point fingers of blame and create issues where there are none. I look forward to the time when I can get back to racing with all of you. My wife has recovered well and my job won't suck so much in January. I really miss the friendships and don't miss for a second, any of the bickering.

Take care.


----------



## Gixer J (Oct 1, 2003)

I'm really sorry to hear about the CRL guys.  

I'm really enjoying my break from the R/C racing scene right now, but I'm gonna really miss the CRL.. Besides racing in Cleveland the CRL was my favorite. Hopefully it'll make a come back someday.

I'll talk to all you guys lata,

Jay


----------



## RCGURU911 (Dec 9, 2002)

*prayers*

I never raced the crl but was planning to this oh well maybe it will come back 


KEITH,
Glad to hear wife is good and wish you the best you and family in my prayers..

see ya guys soon


----------

